# Having a girlfriend during PCT



## fray5 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm about a week into pct with nolva/clomid and it's the first time I've had a girlfriend during this time. I never felt too emotional when i was recovering in previous times with no relationship, but now I feel pretty freakin' moody all the time. It's like sometimes I just want to tell my gf to leave me the eff alone and it's making me like I'm having doubts about us. I love the girl, she's a pretty freakin' sweet gal. I'm just kinda worrying I may mess things up. Do any of you bros have this problem during pct and how do you handle it?!


----------



## Idra (Jun 25, 2012)

If you aren't mentally tough enough to do steroids. Don't do steroids.


----------



## Luxx (Jun 25, 2012)

fray5 said:
			
		

> I'm about a week into pct with nolva/clomid and it's the first time I've had a girlfriend during this time. I never felt too emotional when i was recovering in previous times with no relationship, but now I feel pretty freakin' moody all the time. It's like sometimes I just want to tell my gf to leave me the eff alone and it's making me like I'm having doubts about us. I love the girl, she's a pretty freakin' sweet gal. I'm just kinda worrying I may mess things up. Do any of you bros have this problem during pct and how do you handle it?!



I'm glad your periods are in sync.


----------



## fray5 (Jun 25, 2012)

Idra said:


> If you aren't mentally tough enough to do steroids. Don't do steroids.



Appreciate your reply. I've been cycling and keeping up with everything I can about it for the last several years. I'm by no means an expert, but I do know how to mentally handle them. I'm just wondering if any others have had feelings like those during pct. I'm sure the clomid is doing it along with the imbalance of my hormones but it's always nice to hear others take on the subject. Take care, bro.​


----------



## fray5 (Jun 25, 2012)

Luxx said:


> I'm glad your periods are in sync.



ya know what the funny thing is, she's actually on her's right now lol


----------



## teezhay (Jun 25, 2012)

fray5 said:


> It's like sometimes I just want to tell my gf to leave me the eff alone and it's making me like I'm having doubts about us. I love the girl, she's a pretty freakin' sweet gal. I'm just kinda worrying I may mess things up.




For Christ's sake, do you even realize how goddamned emasculated you sound? I highly recommend you stop dating long enough to get your head on straight, which would mutually benefit you and this woman. Unless you're all of 16 years old, in which case: (a) this emotional wussy shit is par for the course; and (b) stop doing steroids.


----------



## Luxx (Jun 25, 2012)

fray5 said:
			
		

> ya know what the funny thing is, she's actually on her's right now lol



Lol


----------



## blergs. (Jun 25, 2012)

fray5 said:


> Appreciate your reply. I've been cycling and keeping up with everything I can about it for the last several years. I'm by no means an expert, but I do know how to mentally handle them. I'm just wondering if any others have had feelings like those during pct. I'm sure the clomid is doing it along with the imbalance of my hormones but it's always nice to hear others take on the subject. Take care, bro.​



Be aware that you are not really as angry or loopy as you feel, to wait it out and to respond by thinking before acting. and not to make any big changes while recovering.
I also rec some CIA or Liquid V for while on pct and post for help with any possible issues.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 25, 2012)

I tell myself "ok its wk10 im about to drop trena nd i feel a bit pissy, but i know im not as annoyed with her as i feel"

You have ot be an adult and aware of yoru state of mind, if you cant ether dont cycle or dont date.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 25, 2012)

My girls tells me I'm being a bitch sometimes when I'm on PCT. It keeps me in check. So...."Quit being a bitch".


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 25, 2012)

by the end of week 3 bro you'll be straight again..


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 25, 2012)

a petty girl will smell the weakness and estrogen on you and leave  a strong girl will deal with it


----------



## fray5 (Jun 25, 2012)

blergs. said:


> Be aware that you are not really as angry or loopy as you feel, to wait it out and to respond by thinking before acting. and not to make any big changes while recovering.
> I also rec some CIA or Liquid V for while on pct and post for help with any possible issues.



Thanks man, that helps. I don't feel like I can't control myself and or that it's anger; just emotional and thinking a lot and as a guy already mentioned "like a bitch" (lol). It really just feels like I want to be alone. I also have liquid cia on hand and it keeps me good in that department... always gotta be prepared!


----------



## fray5 (Jun 25, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> My girls tells me I'm being a bitch sometimes when I'm on PCT. It keeps me in check. So...."Quit being a bitch".



Sir, I thank you! Seriously about what it is and anyone who has had a pct with clomid and such knows the feeling.


----------



## fray5 (Jun 25, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> by the end of week 3 bro you'll be straight again..



thanks bro, by that time my dosage of clomid will be lower too so it should help along with my hormones coming back in line, I hope!


----------



## Retlaw (Jun 25, 2012)

fray5 said:


> I'm about a week into pct with nolva/clomid and it's the first time I've had a girlfriend during this time. I never felt too emotional when i was recovering in previous times with no relationship, but now I feel pretty freakin' moody all the time. It's like sometimes I just want to tell my gf to leave me the eff alone and it's making me like I'm having doubts about us. I love the girl, she's a pretty freakin' sweet gal. I'm just kinda worrying I may mess things up. Do any of you bros have this problem during pct and how do you handle it?!



WTF is PCT ??


----------



## teezhay (Jun 25, 2012)

fray5 said:


> Sir, I thank you! Seriously about what it is and anyone who has had a pct with clomid and such knows the feeling.



Okay, enough. Stop it. We know how it feels, we just don't need to cry over spilled milk. Men have become too comfortable with the diminishing social stigma of emotional expression, coupled with the anonymity of the internet. It's fine that you experience emotions (I guess), but you shouldn't be openly gushing over them like we're the girls of Sex and the City. Lock that emotional lovey dovey shit away in the deepest annals of your psyche, and never let it see the light of day. Seriously.

Events that may warrant the public expression of deeply-held emotions, including but not limited to crying:



Birth of child (your _*own*_ child, grandchild, or nephew/niece; don't you dare cry while watching some 15-year-old give birth on MTV)



Family tragedy (friends included under certain circumstances)



Sport-related event (e.g. if someone were to break Ted Williams's single-season batting avg. record; something along those lines)

There may be a handful of exceptions that also warrant a conspicuous emotional display, but I would need to assess those on more of a case-by-case basis. As far as I know, I've covered all the instances in which you should cry or openly share feelings, and liking your girlfriend is not one of them.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 25, 2012)

It takes a really mentally tough person to hit the gear. You really need to check yourself and make sure you are surrounded by positive people. It's not your gfs fault you just need to keep it together and keep your goals in mind. Remember why your doing it. The "why" is important


----------



## CooperT (Jun 25, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Okay, enough. Stop it. We know how it feels, we just don't need to cry over spilled milk. Men have become too comfortable with the diminishing social stigma of emotional expression, coupled with the anonymity of the internet. It's fine that you experience emotions (I guess), but you shouldn't be openly gushing over them like we're the girls of Sex and the City. Lock that emotional lovey dovey shit away in the deepest annals of your psyche, and never let it see the light of day. Seriously.
> 
> Events that may warrant the public expression of deeply-held emotions, including but not limited to crying:
> 
> ...



^^^^^^ This 100%


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jun 25, 2012)

grab some of her midol..


----------



## fray5 (Jun 25, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Okay, enough. Stop it. We know how it feels, we just don't need to cry over spilled milk. Men have become too comfortable with the diminishing social stigma of emotional expression, coupled with the anonymity of the internet. It's fine that you experience emotions (I guess), but you shouldn't be openly gushing over them like we're the girls of Sex and the City. Lock that emotional lovey dovey shit away in the deepest annals of your psyche, and never let it see the light of day. Seriously.
> 
> Events that may warrant the public expression of deeply-held emotions, including but not limited to crying:
> 
> ...



Haha your post made me laugh


----------



## hhsbigmike (Jun 25, 2012)

fray5 said:


> I'm about a week into pct with nolva/clomid and it's the first time I've had a girlfriend during this time. I never felt too emotional when i was recovering in previous times with no relationship, but now I feel pretty freakin' moody all the time. It's like sometimes I just want to tell my gf to leave me the eff alone and it's making me like I'm having doubts about us. I love the girl, she's a pretty freakin' sweet gal. I'm just kinda worrying I may mess things up. Do any of you bros have this problem during pct and how do you handle it?!



Yea I do I shut down emotionally during PCT but I do not hide my hobby from my girl... she knows why and what's happening. You're fucked if she has no idea.... that's how all my previous relationships ended.


----------



## independent (Jun 25, 2012)

fray5 said:


> Haha your post made me laugh



Shouldnt you being crying?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 25, 2012)

Give him 10 minutes.....


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 26, 2012)

wrong thread


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 26, 2012)

wrong thread


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 26, 2012)

Take 20 mgs of Cialis and pound the tits off of her every single night whether you want to or not until your test starts coming back.  I've actually heard the more sex you have during PCT, the faster recovery is


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 26, 2012)

If you're screwin her you won't have time to be a little ball of emotions.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 26, 2012)

Unless you start crying afterwards....


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 26, 2012)

i cried a lot my first time during pct..


didn't feel sad at all though. My girl knew i was on steroids so it didnt bother her.


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 26, 2012)

lol y'all some pussies for crying


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 26, 2012)

This thread made me gay


----------



## BP2000 (Jun 26, 2012)

lower clomid dose before you grow a vag


----------



## Johnyb (Jun 29, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> lower clomid dose before you grow a vag



LMAO...  

I feel for you dude. Looking for help and getting hit from all directions. Man up and tell her what you are going through and on. Being honest is always best solution... If you start getting outta hand she can slap you back to reality.


----------



## hill450 (Jun 29, 2012)

I feel like a god on cycle and inhuman during pct lol makes you feel weird as shit having no sex drive. You're not moody youre just pissed that you don't feel awesome from the gear anymore! Just remember its only your hormones don't make any drastic decisions on pct because you'll regret it when your back to normal in a couple months!


----------

